# Ranger metal 2D for $0.50



## Omega Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I had to get this when I saw it, for $0.50. I don't know what to do with it, but I couldn't NOT buy it, you know?
It's a Ranger, 2D, all metal including the reflector. The lense is glass, and the o-ring is kinda like cardboard. It's very clean, inside and out, and the momentary button works as well. Some old-timers shelf queen, perhaps.

Here's the pics.
The light assembled:




Inside:




Pics of the parts:










Here's the emblem:




I'm keeping an eye on Paul6ppca's thread on ideas on what to do with it.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 4, 2006)

Neat light. Maybe keep it stock. With a KPR102 and some alkalines, it might be a decent light. Probably lots of artifacts in the beam, but depending on the reflector, you never know.

It is a contemporary oh the Eveready Captain and the Rayovac Sportsman from the mid 1970's.

Looks enough like the Rayovac Sportsman, that one might wonder if there is some connection.

Mark


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 4, 2006)

I had one of those a while back, but with an optometric conversion.


----------



## rscanady (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that cube in the background a model from the Hellraiser Series? Sorry to be OT.

Ryan


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Oct 5, 2006)

If there are any Kill Bill fans in here, this is the flashlight the Uma Thurman is given when they try to bury her alive in Kill Bill Vol 2.


----------



## Mr_Light (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, the actual prop from the movie for only $.50.......


I also wanted to mention I have the 2C version of this light which I use with a PR base SMJLED. Very nice.


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Inside:



I didnt know they make red inova 24/7s...and ah...a domo-kun fan are we? good to know....

I dont think you should mod the light....its basically an antique...
leave it somewhere on the self of lights...buy some tarnish cleaner and rubb it squeaky clean before moving it into your collection shelf


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a great find, especially for $.50.

I've got a few "chromies" and find myself going low-tech once in a while for lighting in the house with a recently aquired stock Sportsman 2C. I had modified it, but it was too bright for in the house.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 5, 2006)

I noticed my toys in the background of the shots, and was curious if anyone would comment. Yes rscanady, that's a Hellraiser Cenobite cube! It's plastic, 3 pieces glued together, the fourth panel slides on and off. VERY cool, I can't even remember where the heck I bought that thing, a local comicbook store I think. Back when comic stores existed, and made a living off Pogs and Magic:The Gathering cards.

And yeah Illum, that's Domo-Kun. I like alot of japanese pop culture stuff, including the geeky side of things like Domo Kun, Badtz Maru, animes, etc.
The red 24/7 was from Unforgiven's BST sale, a *real* bargin!

I really want a ROP, and if this light could do it, I'd like to try, since it's all metal (except for the bulb holder, which is red/black plastic), and has the glass lense. If I don't use it for that, it'd sit in a bag with my other unused lights.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Oct 5, 2006)

No, no... I didn't mean that was the exact light. But that same model light was used in the movie. I wonder why they didn't have a modern day equivalent of a 2D light instead... I guess they were gonna bury her anyways!



Mr_Light said:


> WOW, the actual prop from the movie for only $.50.......
> 
> 
> I also wanted to mention I have the 2C version of this light which I use with a PR base SMJLED. Very nice.


----------



## thunderlight (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Omega Man,

Nice find and you can't beat the price.

I like to collect these old flashlights. Unless it is for a quick demo, I use only NIMH rechargables to avoid leaks since these flashlights are no longer manufactured. Generally, the only old flashlights like these that I keep with batteries [the rechargables] are magnet models. These are in plain sight, stuck to the fridge. So, I can use them from time to time and recharge the batteries as necessary.

I silicon grease the threadable components, clean any accessible electrical connections, test them to make sure that they still work with batteries, then remove the batteries, and put them on the shelf unless they are magnet lights. I suppose you could use some anti-tarnish solution, but I would be worried about damaging the finish and/or destroying their value as an antique.

If you do put batteries in these models, put the batteries in a cardboard tube inside the flashlight. This will keep the batteries from rattling and will help protect the light from leaks and prevent damage if something happens to the exterior wrapping on the batteries. Frequently, you will find a cardboard tube already in the flashlight.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, thunderlight. Slipping a bit of posterboard in there wouldn't be a problem. If I was to use it for a ROP, I'd use Nimh for it. 
It works with the SMJLED, but I did not try the original bulb yet.
Like the pics show, it's really in nice shape, no corrosion or rust inside or out.


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 26, 2006)

Garrity recently made a "Chrome Classics" model that replicates these old school type of flashlights. I've seen at Walmart at one time or another in different colors. I was able to get my hands on a blue one. Feels like it's made out of the same kind of aluminum used in soda cans. Has the momentary on button and constant on switch. The reflector is pitted with holes to aid in diffusion of the light. I dropped in an SMJLED bulb and it works pretty good.


----------



## carbine15 (Oct 26, 2006)

those chrome classics use a plastic lens and plastic reflector so ROP conversions are out of the question.


----------

